

Pure CSS3 animated Pac-man (no images, no javascript) - jkaljundi
http://veli.ee/lab/csspacman/

======
jack-r-abbit
A pretty cool example of animation but I was thinking it was going to be an
actual playable Pacman game. It would be interesting to see if this could be
extended to do that. But I don't know of a way to capture key presses with CSS
so controlling the pacman without javascript might not be possible. Still nice
to see CSS being pushed like this.

------
harbud
I thought there was going to be an actual game.

------
ars
Anyone remember animated gifs back when the web was young?

I think we're going to have a revival, only with css3 this time.

------
akavi
What's the advantage of doing animations in CSS rather than JS?

I can't imagine it's computationally cheaper.

~~~
alexbilbie
On most platforms CSS animation is hardware accelerated

------
yoklov
Looks just like a moving circle on me, hardly pacman. (Chrome 19, Windows 7)

